# 15 lbs of Muscadines but do I need 18 lbs???



## abigtroutt (Sep 3, 2011)

I am making Muscadine Wine and I only have 15lbs. Do I need 18lbs for a three gallon batch. Can I add grape juice to make up the difference and how much should I add? 

If anyone would like to share a 3 gallon recipe I would love the help. I only have the wild grape recipe from a book I have from my one gallon kit. 

Thanks
Bill


----------



## toddrod (Sep 3, 2011)

Are you making a white or red? If it is a white you can add some Welch's white grape concentrate. If red, then the red grape concentrate from Walmart. Then you are good to go and you will not taste the difference. Check out my video I posted on here about my white muscadine wine. This is exactly what happened to me.


----------



## Sirs (Sep 3, 2011)

are these wild muscadines or are they the hybrid variety that vineyards use??? also how much must is the 15 pounds gonna make on their own? If they're the wild variety and the 15 lbs makes say 1 1/2 gallon of must you can add the same amount of water and still be fine. Use the water to make your simple syrup also


----------



## sevenal (Oct 13, 2011)

*How is this going?*

Just curious about your progress.


----------



## garymc (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a friend who uses 23 pounds to make 5 gallons, so 15 for 3 gallons should be ok. And I'm also asking how's it going?


----------



## Julie (Oct 22, 2013)

i


garymc said:


> I have a friend who uses 23 pounds to make 5 gallons, so 15 for 3 gallons should be ok. And I'm also asking how's it going?



Sorry, I hate to tell you this but this but the thread is like two years old


----------



## chris231 (Nov 7, 2013)

The more juice you have without adding water the better the flavor of the fruit the wine will have


----------



## jswordy (Nov 8, 2013)

Julie said:


> i
> 
> Sorry, I hate to tell you this but this but the thread is like two years old



 It's prolly going ... going ... *GONE!*


----------

